# Wie Mauern auf Folie ...?



## Michael H (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Wie Mauert ihr auf die Folie ? 
Würde das jetzt mit Trasszement machen , aber hält das auch wenn die Mauer in der Mitte steht und nur Rechts und Links mit Trasszement fest wäre .
Für das Wasser sollte ja Trasszement kein Problem sein . 
Ist so ein Trasszement Sack schon fertig Gemischt oder muß da noch Rheinsand dazu ...?
Hab das Zeug noch nie Verarbeitet .......


----------



## Patrick K (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Michael 

es gibt Trass Zement und Trass Mörtel und der ist zum mauern, wenn du ordentlich mauerst wird das schon halten , wenn du murkst fällt sie um , mit oder ohne Wasser

salve Patrick


----------



## Küstensegler (7. Okt. 2015)

... und nicht direkt auf die Folie mauern.
Immer Vlies oder Verbundmatte dazwischen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Michael H (7. Okt. 2015)

Hallo
Die Mauern sollen auch nur 1 Meter lang und etwa 50 cm Hoch werden .
Also sollte das Klappen .....


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Mauern sollen auch nur 1 Meter lang und etwa 50 cm Hoch werden .
> Also sollte das Klappen .....


Solange du keine Kalksandsteine nimmst.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Okt. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Solange du keine Kalksandsteine nimmst


wo liegt da das Problem ???


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> wo liegt da das Problem ???


Kalksandsteine sind nicht dauerhaft Wasserfest. Ich rede jetzt nicht von einem natürlichen kalkgebundenen Sandstein, sondern von den weißen künstlichen Kalksandsteinen für den Häuserbau.


----------



## Michael H (8. Okt. 2015)

Morsche

Was für Steine ist noch nicht klar .
Wenn ich da Vlies um die Mauern machen , hab ich doch gar keine Verbindung zur Folie ( bzw. Wand ) .
Und das soll heben ...?


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Okt. 2015)

Da hast du recht. Du muss die Mauer so bauen, dass sie ohne Verankerung durch die Folie hindurch stabil steht.
Mach doch mal eine Skizze, was du planst.
Dann kann man dir da konkret helfen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2015)

Steht die Wand über Wasserspiegel?


----------



## mitch (8. Okt. 2015)

was soll die Mauer überhaupt bewirken - was abstützen / zur Zierde / ?

klär uns doch bitte mal auf - und die Fotos dazu ned vergessen


----------



## Michael H (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Skizze hab ich noch keine gezei*chnet , werd *ich morgen machen .
In dem Sinn soll es in etwa ein Becken von 2x 0,5 Meter werden das dann als Filter verwendet werden soll . Sprich mit Trennwänden für die Verschiedenen Filtermedien . Angedacht ist im moment Bürsten , Matten und vielleicht __ Hel-x am Schluß . Ist aber alles noch nicht ganz Spruchreif .
Im moment Spiel ich das nur im Kopf durch .


----------



## wander-falke (8. Okt. 2015)

Wenn der Untergrund , also das ist die Erde unter der Folie  ),
tragfähig, also die Mauer soll er tragen, nich dich  )
stabil, also nicht gleich beim ersten Stein nachgeben tut,  )
und halbwegs in der Waage ist dann kannste mauern bis du schwarz wirst 




Ach ja, vergiss da Vlies nicht


(duck undwech)


----------



## Michael H (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Hab mir das jetzt noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lasen und das Mauern auf die Folie Gefällt mir nicht .
Wenn dann überhaupt werde ich die Kammer'n im Verbund Mauern und jede Kammer einzeln mit Folie auslegen . Dazwischen werden dann 110 Flansche kommen . Wird das Budget ein wenig nach oben drücken aber fafür weiß ich das es Stabil ist und bleibt .
  
Wenn ich mal Zeit hab sollte ich das mal ins Reine Zeichnen ........

Geplannt ist ein kleines Becken von 2 x 1 Meter etwa 85 cm tief ( hoch ) mit einem 110 BA in den Seitlich liegendem Filter .
Filter soll nichts großes werden . Einfach 3 Kammern die mit 110 Flansche'n verbunden werden . Jede Kammer soll einen 50 Bodenflansch bekommen mit Standroht zum Säubern .Auf eine UVC will ich da Verzichten, hoffe mal das klappt .Beim Besatz werden es ein Paar __ Shubunkin's und vielleicht ein paar kleine Koi die wenn sie größer sind ( sozusagen nicht mehr durch den BA passen ) in den großen Teich wandern .

1.Kammer  : Bürsten 
2.Kammer. : __ Hel-x bewegt 
3.Kammer. : 50 LH zurück in den Teich 

Das ganze soll mit einer V60 betrieben werden .......

So dann bin ich mal gespannt auf eure Kritik.............


----------



## wander-falke (20. Okt. 2015)

Hmmm,....

ich hätte ne Weinbütte, .... und weiß wo noch eine 2x1m GFK Platte steht
da zwei Abtrennungen reinlaminiert und gut ist......
GFK kann man gut mit der Stichsäge schneiden, wenns um einen flansch geht.... - nichts leichter als das


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2015)

Eine V60 für einen 50iger LH, das wird zu groß. Zuviel Luft mit zuviel Watt, es sei denn du willst bei 3 m unter Wasser einblasen.


----------



## Michael H (21. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Eine V60 für einen 50iger LH, das wird zu groß. Zuviel Luft mit zuviel Watt, es sei denn du willst bei 3 m unter Wasser einblasen.


Hallo

Brauch ja noch Luft für's __ Hel-x zu bewegen .....
Eingeblasen wird etwa bei 75 cm ....


wander-falke schrieb:


> Hmmm,....
> 
> ich hätte ne Weinbütte, .... und weiß wo noch eine 2x1m GFK Platte steht
> da zwei Abtrennungen reinlaminiert und gut ist......
> GFK kann man gut mit der Stichsäge schneiden, wenns um einen flansch geht.... - nichts leichter als das


Schade für das Projekt leider nicht zu gebrauchen . Was soll die Weinbütte den kosten ...?
Wüsste da vielleicht jemanden ......


----------



## wander-falke (21. Okt. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Was soll die Weinbütte den kosten ...?


=> für 80 Euronen geht sie weg.
@PeterW denkt auch noch darüber nach....
Er weiß auch,  wenn weg, dann weg.
2 600er IBC a 40€ stehen auch noch zur Disposition


----------



## Patrick K (22. Okt. 2015)

Welche Maße haben 600 er IBC ?

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (22. Okt. 2015)

Im Normalfall, da sie im Euro Palettenraster gebaut werden bleiben die Grundmaße gleich nur die höhe ändert sich (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  )
 L 1200 x B 800  mm


----------



## Michael H (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo

So ab Heute ist es Amtlich , hab die Genehmigung bekommen für Teich 2.0 . ( Skizze Beitag 14 ) ....
Los wird es aber erst nächstes Jahr gehen , dieses Jahr wird es Zeitmässig nichts mehr . 

Dann kann es langsam auch mal losgehn Material zu besorgen ......


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> hab die Genehmigung bekommen für Teich 2.0


Hi Micha,
denk noch etwas nach und mach gleich T4.17


----------



## Michael H (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo 

Hab Heute ein wenig eingezeichnet . Wenn die kleinen  Filterkammern an die  Seite rückt wird das Volumen größer . 

Das ist wahrscheinlich aber noch nicht die Endlösung . Mal sehn .


----------



## Michael H (9. Juli 2016)

Morsche

Hatte gestern ein wenig Zeit ....
Denke man erkennt was es werden soll ... Alles Suchti's .....


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2016)

Sollte Teich 2.0 nicht hinter den Partybereich an die  Stelle von der ungeliebten und viel zu großen Wiese??????


----------



## Michael H (9. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sollte Teich 2.0 nicht hinter den Partybereich an die  Stelle von der ungeliebten und viel zu großen Wiese??????


Hallo

Tja, das bekomm ich NIE durch bei meiner Regierung , egal wie ich Verhandel .
Dann wäre sozusagen Teich 1.0 das Quarantäne Becken oder Pflanzenfilter ....


----------



## Michael H (10. Okt. 2016)

Morsche

Hat wer hier im Forum eigendlich einen LH vor dem Filter verbaut ...

Frag deshalb weil ich keine Strömung im Teich ( LH Austritt ) haben will .......


----------



## Zacky (10. Okt. 2016)

Ja, ich.


----------



## mitch (10. Okt. 2016)

der LH ist zwischen TF + IBC


----------



## Michael H (10. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ja, ich.


Heißt :
Ich würde gerade einen 110 Flansch in die erste Kammer am Boden machen und könnte dort den LH drauf stecken ( ohne einzukleben ) . Der LH bräuchte dann auch keinen Bogen oben .

Die Technic würde mir eher  zusagen , wie die die wir mal durch gesprochen haben .....


----------



## Michael H (10. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> der LH ist zwischen TF + IBC


Nö nö Mitch 
Der LH ist für den neuen Teich angedacht ...


----------



## Zacky (10. Okt. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> einen 110 Flansch in die erste Kammer am Boden machen


Von wo kommt das Wasser? Was für ein Zulauf ist das? - Bodenablauf vom Teich?



Michael H schrieb:


> dort den LH drauf stecken


Welche Größe soll es dann sein? Da würde theoretisch nur ein 110er bzw. 90er Tscheche drauf gehen.



Michael H schrieb:


> LH bräuchte dann auch keinen Bogen oben .


Heißt, dass das Wasser lediglich sich in der Kammer erhießen soll und sich der evtl. Schmutz dort ablagern soll!?


----------



## Michael H (10. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Von wo kommt das Wasser? Was für ein Zulauf ist das? - Bodenablauf vom Teich?



Wäre dann ein 110 Rohr das direkt vom BA kommt . ((Skizze Beitrag 23 ) wäre dann unten links ) 


Zacky schrieb:


> Welche Größe soll es dann sein? Da würde theoretisch nur ein 110er bzw. 90er Tscheche drauf gehen.


Würde dann ein 110 Tscheche werden . Denke da an etwa 10 cm Rohr dann Tscheche und wieder 30-40 cm Rohr .


Zacky schrieb:


> Heißt, dass das Wasser lediglich sich in der Kammer erhießen soll und sich der evtl. Schmutz dort ablagern soll!?


So in etwa , danach kommen dann Matten ( Mittel , Fein ) , dann Bürsten und vielleicht ein wenig __ Hel-x .


----------



## Zacky (10. Okt. 2016)

Ich würde mit dem Auslauf dann aber bis ganz knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche gehen. Ein Bogen oben kann dennoch ggf. die Geräusche mindern und das Ausströmen etwas verbessern. Das muss man dann individuell austesten.

Das Stück Rohr unter dem Tschechen würde ich auf die max. Einstecktiefe in den Flansch begrenzen, was etwa 4,5 cm sein müssten.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Okt. 2016)

LHoS! Ich weiß gar nicht warum das nicht mehr Leute bauen. Tausend mal besser als ein fetter Schacht!


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Okt. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> LHoS! Ich weiß gar nicht warum das nicht mehr Leute bauen. Tausend mal besser als ein fetter Schacht!


Wo angeordnet ?
Im Teich?
Vor dem Filter im Boden?
Im Filter?


----------



## Teich4You (11. Okt. 2016)

Das schöne ist ja, das man es überall integrieren kann.


----------



## Zacky (11. Okt. 2016)

Einen Luftheber ohne eigenen Schacht, kann man auch vor den Filtern nutzen, egal ob nun Biofilter oder Vorfilter. Man kann ihn ggf. auch im Teich installieren, je nachdem, welche Funktion/Aufgabe er haben soll. Ausheben müsste man das Loch für den Luftheber so oder so, vor allem dann, wenn man in die Tiefe gehen will. Ich habe das bei mir mit einem Schachtkeller gelöst, wo sich unter anderem auch die Zugschieber der Filterzuläufe drin befinden. Dadurch müssen bspw. die Leitungen bei mir auch nicht erst weit nach oben geführt werden, sondern gehen fast gerade (waagerecht) mit geringen Winkeln zum LH-Anschluss.


----------



## efrainhowe (4. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja, das man es überall integrieren kann.



Das stimmt


----------

